# FUN *BUILD-OFF*



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone was interested in a just for "FUN" build-off. Lets see what the response is first. No flaming like that other thread. I figure since everyone was getting all excited and then be shut down by all that none sense. 


BOX-STOCK.

Model to be built with kit supplied parts only. No modifications (wiring,opening body parts, ETC...). Other then Paint-Glue-Foil. 

RULES-

Model is to be built with only. Kit supplied parts/options. 
No modifications *aka* wires, opening doors/trunk/hood (unless it's done so by kit manufacturer)
Can be from a started kit. but BOX ART of Model used must be supplied with entry PICS
Model-does not have to be the same color as BOX ART.

Starts this wed 5-19 and ends 6-23


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

man, i would...but a box stock takes me longer than a modified one does...lol.

If i was to get a aoshima kit, id definitely be in. (i have a few..)


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

im in man, got a camaro thats mocked up and ready to be built! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'd be in, but it would probably take me more than 3 weeks.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

think ill give it a shot. now can it be a started kit? ive got a 98 ram air firebird that ive just painted the engine block on. nothin else done


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 18 2010, 08:15 PM~17534106
> *I'd be in, but it would probably take me more than 3 weeks.
> *


LOL, I was thinking the same thing too. LOL. I guess we can modify that part. LOL


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 18 2010, 08:16 PM~17534126
> *think ill give it a shot. now can it be a started kit? ive got a 98 ram air firebird that ive just painted the engine block on. nothin else done
> *


a started kit is ok. Just to get the juices flowing again. LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea that other thread was a waste and I dont feel like wasting my time with it, but this sounds pretty cool


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@May 18 2010, 11:17 PM~17534135
> *LOL, I was thinking the same thing too. LOL. I guess we can modify that part. LOL
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@May 18 2010, 10:18 PM~17534151
> *a started kit is ok. Just to get the juices flowing again. LOL
> *


good deal. i can definitely use the motivation lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

itll get me away from my medication problem (bad medicine)..truck is about to whoop my ass some thing harsh! :angry:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I got a couple.... Does it gotta be the box art color or can we do our own color(s)?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I've got 2 kits that will be box (factory) stock. I'll figure out which one to do and when the deadline is figured out I'll post it up.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 18 2010, 08:21 PM~17534197
> *I got a couple.... Does it gotta be the box art color or can we do our own color(s)?
> *


I would not think that would be fair to limit that part. Becuase we hav a lot of talented builders out there. So NO, paint does not have to match box art. Just box needs to be posted though to ENTER.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Cool.... Sounds like a plan


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Guess I better get some paint tomorrow.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Same here


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 18 2010, 08:29 PM~17534290
> *Same here
> *


X2. looks like another expensive trip to krazy kevins for me. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

so you cats need more then 3 weeks for box stock? is that right? :uh:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 18 2010, 08:32 PM~17534321
> *so you cats need more then 3 weeks for box stock? is that right? :uh:
> *


Ill have mine done in a few hours... when does this start?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hobbylobby or hoobytown..they are right next to each other here. :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 18 2010, 10:33 PM~17534338
> *hobbylobby or hoobytown..they are right next to each other here.  :biggrin:
> *


mine are about 20-30mins apart :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 18 2010, 11:33 PM~17534334
> *Ill have mine done in a few hours... when does this start?
> *




thats what im sayin, completly box stock? should be no longer then a week! you fools need to get up pff your asses and do some shit in a week!



if i find some shit i wanna build fast on my shelf, im in this shit!

it can be anything right? no specifics right? quick build of any style?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 18 2010, 11:32 PM~17534321
> *so you cats need more then 3 weeks for box stock? is that right? :uh:
> *


Hey, mine's gotta be just right, since it's gonna be a replica.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> thats what im sayin, completly box stock? should be no longer then a week! <span style=\'color:red\'>it can be anything right? no specifics right? quick build of any style?[/quote]
> yessir macho man :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 18 2010, 08:33 PM~17534334
> *Ill have mine done in a few hours... when does this start?
> *


Never mind. Guess I need to learn how to read :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@May 18 2010, 08:38 PM~17534387
> *yessir macho man :biggrin:
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@May 18 2010, 11:38 PM~17534387
> *yessir macho man :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

MINE :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Scratch the Duster. I'm gonna finish this one up. :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

mines :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

wud up LB? you better get in on this and you better finish too


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

heres mine  









wut i already had done to it


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

MINE! :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 18 2010, 09:15 PM~17534952
> *wud up LB? you better get in on this and you better finish too
> 
> 
> ...


Hosted on Fotki

Here you go, HOMIE. Let's do this.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 19 2010, 12:35 AM~17535254
> *MINE!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I gotta get me a couple of those, and the blue one.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 18 2010, 10:42 PM~17535351
> *Damn I gotta get me a couple of those, and the blue one.
> *


I traded the blue one to LB808


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 18 2010, 09:52 PM~17535512
> *I traded the blue one to LB808
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 19 2010, 12:52 AM~17535512
> *I traded the blue one to LB808
> *


Fucker. :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 18 2010, 10:56 PM~17535557
> *Fucker.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: this one has the grill from the blue one, is that ok?


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 18 2010, 11:19 PM~17535008
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


anybody know of a spraycan color thats close or the same as the one on the box art?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 19 2010, 01:11 AM~17535750
> *anybody know of a spraycan color thats close or the same as the one on the box art?
> *


Boyds Grape Pearl from Model Master? :dunno:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 19 2010, 12:25 AM~17535931
> *Boyds Grape Pearl from Model Master? :dunno:
> *


thanks grim. looks close to me


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 19 2010, 01:28 AM~17535997
> *thanks grim. looks close to me
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

im sorry ..if this question was brought up ,but in the rules ,,box stock meaning wheels also


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 18 2010, 11:07 PM~17536511
> *im sorry ..if this question was brought up ,but in the rules ,,box stock meaning wheels also
> *


Only wheels that are provided in the Kit. Note there are kits with several options as far as wheels go. But only wheels supplied in the kit can be used. No aftermarket or partsbox wheels.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@May 19 2010, 02:24 AM~17536676
> *Only wheels that are provided in the Kit. Note there are kits with several options as far as wheels go. But only wheels supplied in the kit can be used. No aftermarket or partsbox wheels.
> *



aww this aint gon be easy but i want in,


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i really want in but it aint gonna happen im gonna be out of town that week


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 18 2010, 11:29 PM~17536727
> *i really want in but it aint gonna happen im gonna be out of town that week
> *


Actually starts tomorrow and ends next month on the 23rd.

JUMP on IN.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@May 18 2010, 11:31 PM~17536751
> *Actually starts tomorrow and ends next month on the 23rd.
> 
> JUMP on IN.
> *


i have to dig around and find something


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

I'M IN. SURE I CAN FIND A BOX STOCK KIT I LIKE. DOES THIS INCLUDE CURBSIDE BOXSTOCK?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 19 2010, 08:07 AM~17538825
> *I'M IN. SURE I CAN FIND A BOX STOCK KIT I LIKE. DOES THIS INCLUDE CURBSIDE BOXSTOCK?
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

couple questions can us newbies be in this?
an if so is it to late to get in it?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 19 2010, 09:22 AM~17539493
> *couple questions can us newbies be in this?
> an if so is it to late to get in it?
> *


YES/YES. Newbies are highly welcomed. And no limit on when you enter or how many you enter. Only limit is the deadline.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ok count me in fellas!! heres my kit it was a sealed kit.








i can use any parts in this kit like the skirts coni kit ect?? just no mods an no extra parts right??


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

im in with my 59 impala hardtop!!!!!


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

*STARTS RIGHT NOW*


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm in, I have here a VW Karmann Ghia, with a convertible option, I think I'm going convertible :biggrin:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

hey lb 1 queston, does it have to be stock ride height?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by base905_@May 19 2010, 09:50 AM~17539754
> *hey lb 1 queston, does it have to be stock ride height?
> *


Thats a good question. I'll just say, Technically that altering the ride height would be considered a modification. But, considering. FIT/FORM of kits parts do need to be altered a little to get the right FIT. So slightly altering the ride HEIGHT, WILL BE ACCEPTED.


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin: ok cool!

lets do this! :cheesy:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I think box stock not altering ride height, altering ride height is custom


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@May 19 2010, 11:55 AM~17539799
> *Thats a good question. I'll just say, Technically that altering the ride height would be considered a modification. But, considering. FIT/FORM of kits parts do need to be altered a little to get the right FIT. So slightly altering the ride HEIGHT, WILL BE ACCEPTED.
> *


my car has has different hole's for ride hight stock holes an extra holes to lower it from factory i can use them to lower my car right? an another question. can we sand off mold lines ? or paint whitewalls on our tires?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 19 2010, 01:15 PM~17539965
> *I think box stock not altering ride height, altering ride height is custom
> *


It might be a custom touch, BUT, as long as you're not using anything that didn't come with the kit to modify it, it should be alright.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 19 2010, 09:22 AM~17540038
> *It might be a custom touch, BUT, as long as you're not using anything that didn't come with the kit to modify it, it should be alright.
> *


That makes sense


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 19 2010, 10:19 AM~17540012
> *my car has has different hole's for ride hight stock holes an extra holes to lower it from factory i can use them to lower my car right? an another  question. can we sand off mold lines ? or paint whitewalls on our tires?
> *


YES, YES, And if it says to paint the whitewall on the tires im pretty sure u can.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damnit..i havent even had time to look at mine. We'll see if i can get into this one...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 19 2010, 10:15 AM~17539965
> *I think box stock not altering ride height, altering ride height is custom
> *


i think its fair to lower a car as long as youre not adding to it


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 19 2010, 10:19 AM~17540012
> *my car has has different hole's for ride hight stock holes an extra holes to lower it from factory i can use them to lower my car right? an another  question. can we sand off mold lines ? or paint whitewalls on our tires?
> *


YES, kit form. And, yes you can clean up the mold lines. Basic thing to think about here is. How would I build it. If I was the HEAD ****** at the model company. And this is all I have to work WITH.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@May 18 2010, 10:08 PM~17533986
> *Just wondering if anyone was interested in a just for  "FUN" build-off. Lets see what the response is first. No flaming like that other thread. I figure since everyone was getting all excited and then be shut down by all that none sense.
> BOX-STOCK.
> 
> ...


im in, breaking out the paint skills again.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

im undecided between these 2 ill pick one when i get back next week


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 19 2010, 03:53 PM~17543629
> *im undecided between these 2 ill pick one when i get back next week
> 
> 
> ...



whered you get those wheels from? and for how much? i need some of those!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 19 2010, 05:14 PM~17543840
> *whered you get those wheels from?  and for how much?  i need some of those!
> *


they come with the kit you have to buy from japan


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 19 2010, 05:28 PM~17543966
> *they come with the kit you have to buy from japan
> *


hmmm, since we cant extemly lower it...... i may jump in with a hot rod build... been a minute, but i did a 65 chevell 4 my boy that came out nice?!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 19 2010, 06:35 PM~17543456
> *im in, breaking out the paint skills again.
> *


im out!


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 19 2010, 06:15 PM~17544353
> *hmmm, since we cant extemly lower it...... i may jump in with a hot rod build... been a minute, but i did a 65 chevell 4 my boy that came out nice?!
> 
> 
> ...


YEA ITS NICE!! DUHHH :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 19 2010, 08:53 PM~17544727
> *im out!
> *


what do you mean your out??


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@May 19 2010, 07:12 PM~17544949
> *YEA ITS NICE!! DUHHH :biggrin:
> *


LOL thanks bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey If i can ask a quick question ?

Can i do a box stock build using more then 1 kit ? I have an idea but i need parts from 2 kits and NO ITEMS WILL BE MODDED ! 

I will only use kit supplied items beside BMF ! No aftermarket items or hand made items !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 19 2010, 10:33 PM~17545289
> *Hey  If  i  can  ask  a  quick  question    ?
> 
> Can  i  do  a  box  stock  build  using  more  then  1  kit  ?  I  have  an  idea    but  i  need  parts  from  2  kits  and  NO  ITEMS  WILL  BE  MODDED !
> ...




:scrutinize: :scrutinize: what you got cookin over there foo :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 19 2010, 07:33 PM~17545289
> *Hey  If  i  can  ask  a  quick  question    ?
> 
> Can  i  do  a  box  stock  build  using  more  then  1  kit  ?  I  have  an  idea    but  i  need  parts  from  2  kits  and  NO  ITEMS  WILL  BE  MODDED !
> ...


hmmmmm, mini has a trick up his sleeve, i already know!! LOL i say yes if u need a seat from another kit, bumper or glass or somthin like that, but no double turbo's, 5th wheel kit, extra wing, mini cooper limo build....... box stock is box stock mini!! u can pull it off though! :biggrin: what u got in mind anyway mini?!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 19 2010, 10:33 PM~17545289
> *Hey  If  i  can  ask  a  quick  question    ?
> 
> Can  i  do  a  box  stock  build  using  more  then  1  kit  ?  I  have  an  idea    but  i  need  parts  from  2  kits  and  NO  ITEMS  WILL  BE  MODDED !
> ...


Damn, and I thought the hampster fell off the wheel over there. I guess he's back up and runnin. :roflmao:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 19 2010, 07:33 PM~17545289
> *Hey  If  i  can  ask  a  quick  question    ?
> 
> Can  i  do  a  box  stock  build  using  more  then  1  kit  ?  I  have  an  idea    but  i  need  parts  from  2  kits  and  NO  ITEMS  WILL  BE  MODDED !
> ...


Same kit, SAME SMELL. LOL, I'm just going to say, YES. Because I want YOU, to enter. I just want to see what you GOT UP YOUR SLEEVES. LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

the more i think on this, i know ill change something up..so i better just stay with what im doin here. Start stock & end up with a rail draggin rail buggy or some shit....hmmmm. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@May 19 2010, 08:12 PM~17545945
> *Same kit, SAME SMELL. LOL, I'm just going to say, YES. Because I want YOU, to enter. I just want to see what you GOT UP YOUR SLEEVES. LOL
> *


me too, so if LB is gonna say yes 2 let mini in with 2 kits, i wanna see what mini has goin here!! show ur cards here MINI so we can keep this fair and no drama later!! :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'AM IN, HOPE I FINISH


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@May 19 2010, 08:31 PM~17546182
> *I'AM IN, HOPE I FINISH
> 
> 
> ...


Your, IN. BRO.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 19 2010, 04:28 PM~17543966
> *they come with the kit you have to buy from japan
> *



how much was it? was it from hlj?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 19 2010, 09:01 PM~17546579
> *how much was it?  was it from hlj?
> *


i think about 25 per car


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Alright cool ! Let me get some pics and after i wake up the kid for school and get my twins awake i'll start working !


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

im in i need to get building agan i have a rx7


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

im in 
























changed my mind about the color


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

I MAY BE IN THIS BUT I NEED A CAMERA FIRST.

I GOT A 92 GMC CYCLONE I STARTED THE OTHER DAY. BE POSTIN PICS SOON

THE ONLY MODDING IS A SHAVED FRONT BUMPER TO MAKE IT A STOCK SONOMA :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's where Im at with mine.... :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 20 2010, 09:29 PM~17556145
> *Here's where Im at with mine.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


demo derby car or pre-donk? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 20 2010, 10:29 PM~17556145
> *Here's where Im at with mine.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: Damn bro, doggin SRK. :roflmao:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

WELL CHASSIS IS PRIME, WHEELS AND DASH FINISH, WORKING ON ENGINE. NEED TO GO BUY THE PAINT FOR THE CHASSIS AND BODY FR. I LIKE TO HAVE THE CHASS. FINISH BY MONDAY.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im just fuckin around, gonna clean that shit up and primer it and then go to town with it....


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

got a quick question....

is flocking and weathering the chassis considered a "modification?" :dunno:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 20 2010, 07:40 PM~17556253
> *got a quick question....
> 
> is flocking and weathering the chassis considered a "modification?"  :dunno:
> *


x2 and i think shaving is a modification too


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 20 2010, 07:47 PM~17556326
> *x2 and i think shaving is a modification too
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 20 2010, 07:40 PM~17556253
> *got a quick question....
> 
> is flocking and weathering the chassis considered a "modification?"  :dunno:
> *


As long as nothings being modified. I would consider that a PAINTING technic.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@May 20 2010, 10:49 PM~17556350
> *As long as nothings being modified. I would consider that a PAINTING technic.
> *


But what about flocking? It's not a modification, it's just an addition. I just can't see myself not using flocking.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 20 2010, 07:56 PM~17556441
> *But what about flocking? It's not a modification, it's just an addition. I just can't see myself not using flocking.
> *


Yeah, thats why it would be considered a PAINTING technic. Because although flocking is being added it is being used as part of the paint scheme.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

WHAT ABOUT SHAVING THE BUMPER KIT OFF THE CYCLONE FRONT BUMPER TO BUILD A FACTORY SONOMA??


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@May 20 2010, 10:59 PM~17556483
> *Yeah, thats why  it would be considered a PAINTING technic. Because although flocking is being added it is being used as part of the paint scheme.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 20 2010, 08:01 PM~17556509
> *WHAT ABOUT SHAVING THE BUMPER KIT OFF THE CYCLONE FRONT BUMPER TO BUILD A FACTORY SONOMA??
> *


Shaving/converting would be considered modifying. But I really have no problem with it. but fellow builders may consider it a "STRIKE". plus with it being a CYLCONE on the box. It really should be built as a CYCLONE.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@May 20 2010, 09:59 PM~17556483
> *Yeah, thats why  it would be considered a PAINTING technic. Because although flocking is being added it is being used as part of the paint scheme.
> *


well right on then bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

I kno im not in on this but actual definition of box stock is no modifications other than ones listed on the instructions. Flocking and foil are allowed but no other aftermarket parts are to be used.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 20 2010, 08:10 PM~17556649
> *I kno im not in on this but actual definition of box stock is no modifications other than ones listed on the instructions. Flocking and foil are allowed but no other aftermarket parts are to be used.
> *


x2


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 20 2010, 08:10 PM~17556649
> *I kno im not in on this but actual definition of box stock is no modifications other than ones listed on the instructions. Flocking and foil are allowed but no other aftermarket parts are to be used.
> *


Thanks, BRO. You sure, you don't want in on this?


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 20 2010, 10:10 PM~17556649
> *I kno im not in on this but actual definition of box stock is no modifications other than ones listed on the instructions. Flocking and foil are allowed but no other aftermarket parts are to be used.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i cant belive there is soooo many questions about a BOX STICK BUILD :uh: just build what is in the box and thats it fellas  its no that hard! no need to make things complecated buy tryin to lower it , if it comes with lower A arms, then it can be lowered  if it doesnt? tough! its a box stock build, i dont think flocking or any o that shiould be aloud in a box stock build because its a after market item  


BOX STOCK FELLAS................ BUILD WHATS IN THE BOX  A ITS NOT THAT HARD


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@May 20 2010, 08:20 PM~17556813
> *Thanks, BRO. You sure, you don't want in on this?
> *


When's the deadline??


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 20 2010, 10:29 PM~17556944
> *i cant belive there is soooo many questions about a BOX STICK BUILD :uh:  just build what is in the box and thats it fellas   its no that hard! no need to make things complecated buy tryin to lower it , if it comes with lower A arms, then it can be lowered   if it doesnt? tough! its a box stock build, i dont think flocking or any o that shiould be aloud in a box stock build because its a after market item
> BOX STOCK FELLAS................ BUILD WHATS IN THE BOX  A ITS NOT THAT HARD
> *


well damn who pissed in ur cheerios? lmao :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 20 2010, 11:31 PM~17556981
> *well damn who pissed in ur cheerios? lmao  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





ITS NOT THAT, BUT 6 PAGES OF ASKIN IF I CAN DO THIS OR IF I CAN DO THAT IS RETARDED YA KNOW, ITS BOX STOCK, IT SPEAKS FOR ITSELF


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 20 2010, 10:33 PM~17557000
> *ITS NOT THAT, BUT 6 PAGES OF ASKIN IF I CAN DO THIS OR IF I CAN DO THAT IS RETARDED YA KNOW, ITS BOX STOCK, IT SPEAKS FOR ITSELF
> *


i see ur point bro


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> *8 - Box Stock/Out of Box - Any Car/Truck Built right out of the box. Paint, Bare Metal Foil, Flocking and Decal alterations are allowed. No body modifications are allowed unless specified in the instructions. (The base kits instruction sheet is required to be eligible.)*


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Who has updates??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

8 - Box Stock/Out of Box - Any Car/Truck Built right out of the box. Paint, Bare Metal Foil, Flocking and Decal alterations are allowed. No body modifications are allowed unless specified in the instructions. (The base kits instruction sheet is required to be eligible.)




WELL THERE YA GO FELLAS.................. I DONT THINK WE NEED ANYMORE QUESTIONS ABOUT A BOX STOCK BUILD!


THANKS FOR POSTIN THAT E, AND WITH THAT SAID, I GUESS I CAN USE DIFFERENT DECALS FOR MY SHIT THEN.........................


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 20 2010, 10:37 PM~17557065
> *8 - Box Stock/Out of Box - Any Car/Truck Built right out of the box. Paint, Bare Metal Foil, Flocking and Decal alterations are allowed. No body modifications are allowed unless specified in the instructions. (The base kits instruction sheet is required to be eligible.)
> WELL THERE YA GO FELLAS.................. I DONT THINK WE NEED ANYMORE QUESTIONS ABOUT A BOX STOCK BUILD!
> THANKS FOR POSTIN THAT E, AND WITH THAT SAID, I GUESS I CAN USE DIFFERENT DECALS FOR MY SHIT THEN.........................
> *


good deal bro. no more questions fellas. lets all just sit down and build!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Deadline anyone???? considering on entering


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@May 18 2010, 08:08 PM~17533986
> *
> 
> Starts this wed 5-19 and ends 6-23
> *


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 20 2010, 08:43 PM~17557138
> *
> *


Thank you


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 20 2010, 09:36 PM~17557039
> *Who has updates??
> *


Frame done!...interior done!...Waiting on body to dry tonight...Final assembly tomorrow...pics on Sat!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 21 2010, 12:28 AM~17557649
> *Frame done!...interior done!...Waiting on body to dry tonight...Final assembly tomorrow...pics on Sat!
> *




thats what im talkin about! i got the body in color now, and waitin to get ahold of my airbrush to lay some fades down, and move on to the rest :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Well fellas, I'm in. I'll post pics of my car in the morning


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm down. I need a quick n simple build right now. I will post a picture tomorrow when I'm sober. LOL. Fuckin chris


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

OK im in. Tamiya Fairlady Z, Nismo version. will post pics tomorroe


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 20 2010, 11:37 PM~17557065
> *i cant belive there is soooo many questions about a BOX STICK BUILD  just build what is in the box and thats it fellas  its no that hard! no need to make things complecated buy tryin to lower it , if it comes with lower A arms, then it can be lowered  if it doesnt? tough! its a box stock build, i dont think flocking or any o that shiould be aloud in a box stock build because its a after market item
> 
> 
> ...


SMARTASS :biggrin: Need a Midol and a Tampax???? :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 21 2010, 04:16 AM~17559665
> *SMARTASS  :biggrin: Need a Midol and a Tampax???? :roflmao:
> *





:biggrin: you got some?  :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 21 2010, 07:24 AM~17559967
> *:biggrin:  you got some?   :biggrin:
> *


Let me check with my wife. Do you need em now or do you want me to just bring em with me in Sept? :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 21 2010, 07:25 AM~17559977
> *Let me check with my wife. Do you need em now or do you want me to just bring em with me in Sept? :roflmao:
> *





ya might wanna send some now, if i wait till sept, it might be a mess around here :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

LMAO I'm on it, I'll send em overnight.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 20 2010, 07:29 PM~17556944
> *i cant belive there is soooo many questions about a BOX STICK BUILD :uh:  just build what is in the box and thats it fellas   its no that hard! no need to make things complecated buy tryin to lower it , if it comes with lower A arms, then it can be lowered   if it doesnt? tough! its a box stock build, i dont think flocking or any o that shiould be aloud in a box stock build because its a after market item
> BOX STOCK FELLAS................ BUILD WHATS IN THE BOX  A ITS NOT THAT HARD
> *


you tell'em A :biggrin: , [email protected] is correct, it should be whatever comes in the box. Here's a way to know what's box stock...the picture of the car on the box when you buy a model....its box stock.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 20 2010, 10:36 PM~17557039
> *Who has updates??
> *


not much of an update but here ya go!! im waiting on some paint then i can really get crankin on this...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

wow! looks great in person but with the zoom on the camera looks like crap! :angry:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 21 2010, 11:03 AM~17562489
> *wow! looks great in person but with the zoom on the camera looks like crap! :angry:
> *


looks fine :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well, damn..ill pop in. 1/12 Hayabusa. I painted it up last night, and part of the engine/frame is together. :biggrin: ill have pics up shortly.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

as promised...

box art. 









my flava on the bike...goes from copper red to green

























the wheels, front fascia, rear fender and undersides and parts around the gauges are all in this color, the frame is stock as whats on the box.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Heres mine, alredy in primer. will b a quick build but detailed as possible :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Wel alomst finished with the underside :biggrin:. Little more touch up work to do and it will b done. body goin into paint tomorroe








Added heat discoloration to exhaust for realism


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

purple was boring









what im going for


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 21 2010, 12:36 PM~17563209
> *as promised...
> 
> box art.
> ...


looks good bro!! nuthin like chameleon!! but what the hell are u doing painting body panels still on the tree rookie?! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:




cut him some slack hock................. most of his whips are still in primer, he doesnt shoot color much


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

these panels just come together on the bottom...rookie, look at the rest of the tree..its missing, meaing one thing...they're put together as one single unit piece..like the front fender, rear fender...etc....

i know what im doing here on the 1/12 thing bro :biggrin: ive only built the 'busa 5 times now...i know its lil shit fits.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Here is a pic all done from my iphone full pics tomorrow


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

All done...Quick build nothing fancy, but its another one done! Emerald Green with green candy. White interior with green accents white flocked carpet. Sorry the pictues suck...the good camera's charger and x-tra batteries got solen


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 22 2010, 01:37 PM~17570879
> *All done...Quick build nothing fancy, but its another one done! Emerald Green with green candy. White interior with green accents white flocked carpet. Sorry the pictues suck...the good camera's charger and x-tra batteries got solen
> 
> 
> ...


looks good nate


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's my entry for the build off.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I gotta see what you do with yours Chris. I might get some ideas. :biggrin: I haven't touched my Accord. I still can't figure out a color. :uh: I'll get something figured out by next week though.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Jus sprayed mine today. gotta mask some stuff then spray again. Should go into clear tomorroe :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

LOOKIN GUUUUUD GUYSS


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

I USED TO LOVE BUILDING THESE. AINT DID 1 IN 10 YRS. 
























.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Update on mine, Chassis finished jus need to ad the wheels, got the body painted, and interior is 70% done
















Interior, the part on the bak that is blurred from the flash is a brushed aluminum piece that reads Z. (yes it came from the kit)
















ANd the body, base black wit the lower skirts galaxy grey, should b in clear tomorroe


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is my entry








Yes you see it right. Even though this is a box build, I still need to piece the body together EVERYTHING comes in pieces. nice pick for a quick build huh? lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 22 2010, 10:05 PM~17574449
> *Here is my entry
> 
> 
> ...


I hate you fucker.... Thats a bad ass kit and hell yea, thats gonna be fun piecing that body together... Nice bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 22 2010, 10:07 PM~17574470
> *I hate you fucker.... Thats a bad ass kit and hell yea, thats gonna be fun piecing that body together... Nice bro!  :biggrin:
> *


hahahahaha. thx man. There is actually a much larger picture in my mind for this build too. I am back and forth if I wanna actually do this one but fuck it I will


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Youll make it look bad ass....


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 22 2010, 10:12 PM~17574519
> *Youll make it look bad ass....
> *


no doubt. I gots to with all the competition in this one. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok here's my enter to this ! 










My plan is to go old school drag ! 

I need the wheels and tires from the nova and maybe a few other items ! 


And here's what i got done before i had to handle the babies and go to work ! 










I used the kit set up for the hydros to have it look like the old 60's drag stance high on all 4 corners !

I get more done to it next week !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 19 2010, 08:53 PM~17544727
> *im out!
> *


nvm, i got an idea from mini, im in again :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I didn't know that building box stock involves 2 kits to build 1


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 23 2010, 11:12 AM~17577176
> *I didn't know that building box stock involves 2 kits to build 1
> *


x2


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 23 2010, 02:12 PM~17577176
> *I didn't know that building box stock involves 2 kits to build 1
> *


lb808 said it was cool for Mini to do it just cuz he wanted to see what he had up his sleeve.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 23 2010, 11:19 AM~17577233
> *lb808 said it was cool for Mini to do it just cuz he wanted to see what he had up his sleeve.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

stock? you mean like stock? like a school teacher, or just regular person car?
like go to work, hey lucy I am home, Bud do your homework, go feed Lasy
and tell Beckey its' time for supper stock? 
Can i just pick up a diecast next time i put gas in the car? 
No I am just clowning.. good luck with your build off guys..
have fun....
stock has no appeal for me.. unless that's how it comes and i get to pop that cherry.
My job is to end Car Virginity! Not produce it!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 23 2010, 01:19 PM~17577233
> *lb808 said it was cool for Mini to do it just cuz he wanted to see what he had up his sleeve.
> *


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

make up your mind guys, this thread starting to be like the other one


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 23 2010, 12:43 PM~17577864
> *make up your mind guys, this thread starting to be like the other one
> *


sorry homie, if I am the one fuckin up the mood of your thread? I am harmless! :happysad:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 23 2010, 11:58 AM~17577952
> *sorry homie, if I am the one fuckin up the mood of your thread? I am harmless! :happysad:
> *


Not really messing up the mood, people keep changing the rules of the build off


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I have to agree, box stock at ANY show you go to is using ONLY what comes in the box of 1 kit. At the shows you even have to include the instructions to prove that you didnt' modify the kit. Sometimes depending on the show they will allow for wiring the spark plugs and fur on the floor, but that's it. 

Deff not what mini is doing...MINI you should know better.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 23 2010, 12:52 PM~17578294
> *I have to agree, box stock at ANY show you go to is using ONLY what comes in the box of 1 kit.  At the shows you even have to include the instructions to prove that you didnt' modify the kit.  Sometimes depending on the show they will allow for wiring the spark plugs and fur on the floor, but that's it.
> 
> Deff not what mini is doing...MINI you should know better....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you bro :biggrin: I could not have said it better myself


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Honestly, does it really matter? It's not like there's gonna be a poll and a winner chosen!! This is just get us back to building and off all the BS that's been goin on here lately. If you're in on this then fine, if not then why are you even worried about it????


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

havent really had time to work on mine as you can see.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 23 2010, 01:33 PM~17578473
> *Honestly, does it really matter? It's not like there's gonna be a poll and a winner chosen!! This is just get us back to building and off all the BS that's been goin on here lately. If you're in on this then fine, if not then why are you even worried about it????
> *


I guess it doesn't really matter because its not a contest with polls and winners...BUT.. if someone posted a "Fun Build-off" with rules, how come people just can't follow simple rules??? Why have rules?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I get where you're comin from, but like I said, it's only for fun, so fuck it.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

cool


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 21 2010, 09:16 PM~17567366
> *these panels just come together on the bottom...rookie, look at the rest of the tree..its missing, meaing one thing...they're put together as one single unit piece..like the front fender, rear fender...etc....
> 
> i know what im doing here on the 1/12 thing bro :biggrin:  ive only built the 'busa 5 times now...i know its lil shit fits.
> *


ok ok calm down homie...... i was jus playin wit yah! :biggrin: if u built this kit 5 times, ill take ur word 4 it! now get er dun!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 23 2010, 08:24 PM~17580903
> *ok ok calm down homie...... i was jus playin wit yah!  :biggrin:  if u built this kit 5 times, ill take ur word 4 it! now get er dun!!*



ok..if i have to. Consider it DUN :biggrin: :biggrin: 

























and an open engine shot









ill probably be redoing this one or buying another one..got ideas for a bigger tire and longer bar on the back...and a wilder paint job.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Tangalo pearl over metal specks. Still needs clear.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 23 2010, 10:13 PM~17582530
> *Tangalo pearl over metal specks. Still needs clear.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sick pimp!!! Clear that shiat n get er done!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT+May 23 2010, 01:12 PM~17577176-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going off the rules we have here at the local contest ! 

*1. Out of Box…Built from kit parts only. No parts swapping or aftermarket allowed. Paint, foil, decals & flocking are allowed. Filler may be used to correct “sink marks” or 
other manufacturing flaws. Kit instructions must be displayed with entry.
2. Modified Out of Box…Built to follow Out of Box rules; however, parts from any other kit may be used if unmodified and documented. No aftermarket parts allowed. The 
base kit’s instruction sheet and a list of swapped parts must be displayed with entry.*

So guess i am not with in the rules with build so i'll just keep to myself and not been it if going to cause a drama fest  !


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2010, 05:44 AM~17584321
> *I  was  going  off  the  rules  we  have  here  at  the local  contest !
> 
> 1.  Out of Box…Built from kit parts only.  No parts swapping or aftermarket allowed.  Paint, foil, decals & flocking are allowed.  Filler may be used to correct “sink marks” or
> ...


Do your thing Mini, don't even stress it.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2010, 02:44 AM~17584321
> *I  was  going  off  the  rules  we  have  here  at  the local  contest !
> 
> 1.  Out of Box…Built from kit parts only.  No parts swapping or aftermarket allowed.  Paint, foil, decals & flocking are allowed.  Filler may be used to correct “sink marks” or
> ...


IT's a FUN build. Lets just BUILD and have FUN with it.  :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2010, 02:44 AM~17584321
> *I  was  going  off  the  rules  we  have  here  at  the local  contest !
> 
> 1.  Out of Box…Built from kit parts only.  No parts swapping or aftermarket allowed.  Paint, foil, decals & flocking are allowed.  Filler may be used to correct “sink marks” or
> ...



Its all good bro  jus a fun build off :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got mine cleaned up and primered and painted....
Now to find some decals for it....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey, I just noticed that I dont have wheels and tires in this damn kit....
I still want in, but I wanna know if I could use Rally Sport wheels and tires for mine.... Technically it would make it stock still....


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

ok quick question what does everyone use to paint the model cars spray can or air brush and if it is spray can what type of paint


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@May 24 2010, 11:45 AM~17587034
> *ok quick question what does everyone use to paint the model cars spray can or air brush and if it is spray can what type of paint
> *


I use spray cans...
Although Testors enamels are crappy and notorious for problems, heat the can in hot water, this thins the paint to help it lay on smoother...
I mostly use duplicolor automotive paints, but I like alot of the testors spray can colors... The One Coat lacquers are real nice... lay on smooth as well...


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

cool thanks homie so should i scuff the car up a little then add primer then scuff that a little and then add color paint or ?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

First thing you wanna do is wetsand any seam lines on the body , I use 1500 grit for this... clean the body and all the parts that need to be painted using dawn dish soap and let it air dry completely... Then the primer I prefer using is Duplicolor primer sealer... Its around the same price as Tamiya primer but a large can that you can primer 3 maybe 4 cars... Wetsand the primer with 1500 til it gets really shiny and smooth and go back to touch up where the primer was sanded showing the molded plastic and wetsand again and let dry and then you should be ready to paint... You can wetsand between coats, but if you are using metallic paints, I highly suggest not doing that... At least when you shoot clear over it, you can wetsand that...


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

alright kool thanks homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

anytime....


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Got my interior finished. Body went in for first coat of clear last nite. will sand then reclear in a day or 2


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

WELL I'M HAVING COMP. PROBLEMS HARD DRIVE BURN UP I WILL POST PICTURES LATER


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 24 2010, 12:59 PM~17587683
> *Got my interior finished. Body went in for first coat of clear last nite. will sand then reclear in a day or 2
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Wes


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I going to have fun fully opening a 76 Glass, full show car


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, this is fun... lol First time doing a box stock build....


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> Got my interior finished. Body went in for first coat of clear last nite. will sand then reclear in a day or 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> Looks good Wes


Thanks bro 



> > Got my interior finished. Body went in for first coat of clear last nite. will sand then reclear in a day or 2
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good Wes!  

Here is mine. Not really happy with it but it's ok.


















Mock up


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good Chris....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

(firebird)


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 24 2010, 04:35 PM~17589995
> *Looks good Chris....
> *


Thanks cousin! You & the others are doing good too  

I'm working on the trim now. It's taking forever.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 24 2010, 05:19 PM~17590374
> *Thanks cousin! You & the others are doing good too
> 
> I'm working on the trim now. It's taking forever.
> *


That trim came out nice... thanks for the pic.. lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

1 question.... im still debating on jumpin in here... does the paint have to match the box art, cuzz i noticed some build in here have matched the box and some have custom paint? does it matter?! :dunno:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 24 2010, 10:02 PM~17591685
> *1 question.... im still debating on jumpin in here... does the paint have to match the box art, cuzz i noticed some build in here have matched the box and some have custom paint? does it matter?!  :dunno:
> *


Nope, don't matter.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

coo, i might jump in with somethin pretty much out my realm with a hot rod build then! i mean i got the "how to build a hot rod for dummys paper" (instructions)?!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i still gotta wrap up the interior, do the wheels and the shocks, and shes done :biggrin: 

nice lite pearl white fade around the wheel wells, tops of the fenders and the edges of the roof :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 24 2010, 07:22 PM~17591973
> *i still gotta wrap up the interior, do the wheels and the shocks, and shes done :biggrin:
> 
> nice lite pearl white fade around the wheel wells, tops of the fenders and the edges of the roof :biggrin:
> ...


are those plastic tires u have to paint?! like a two piece glue together deal? i dont think ive seen em like that?! is that an older kit? looks good by the way! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

its a old re-pop of the rat packer from the 60's 70's maybe :dunno: and yea, they are 2 peice, and they suck ass, i hate the front tires man, they look like truck tires an shit lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: STREETRACEKING, sdkid, *lb808*, hocknberry





where you at LB? better get crackin!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 24 2010, 07:40 PM~17592237
> *its a old re-pop of the rat packer from the 60's 70's maybe :dunno: and yea, they are 2 peice, and they suck ass, i hate the front tires man, they look like truck tires an shit lol
> *


it looks gasser style though! paint em and they'll look like they fit on there i say?!


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 24 2010, 07:41 PM~17592247
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: STREETRACEKING, sdkid, lb808, hocknberry
> where you at LB? better get crackin!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 24 2010, 10:49 PM~17592348
> *it looks gasser style though! paint em and they'll look like they fit on there i say?!
> *




it is a gasser lol

and yea they will get painted for sure! its one of the only things left o do, and ive only been workin on this for 2 days now, tomorrow will be the 3rd day and done :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 24 2010, 09:22 PM~17591973
> *i still gotta wrap up the interior, do the wheels and the shocks, and shes done :biggrin:
> 
> nice lite pearl white fade around the wheel wells, tops of the fenders and the edges of the roof :biggrin:
> ...


bet u got that idea from that black widow gasser article in scale auto didnt ya? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well this has been fuckin fun... Are we all having fun?!?!? 
My dumbass forgot to check the instruction sheet, and since the motor is suppose to stick through the hood, and I already painted my hood, I said fuck it and went curbside with mine...
This piece of shit kit has the worst fitment issues I have ever dealt with... 
But here is mine all done... Ill get outside pics tomorrow of mine...
Started at 11am and finished at 830pm
Not a bad day...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

It came sick cousin.  now that was a quick build :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 24 2010, 09:10 PM~17593597
> *It came sick cousin.    now that was a quick build  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks dawg.... Hell yea.... Now I can work on some other stuff again....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 24 2010, 11:34 PM~17593000
> *bet u got that idea from that black widow gasser article in scale auto didnt ya?  :biggrin:
> *






:yes: thats another one i cant wait to start! i just need someone to make me some gasser decals


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

done! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^SICK BRO^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

came out good bro


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks sick dropped!!  

I got some clear on mine.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 25 2010, 02:40 PM~17599133
> *Looks sick dropped!!
> 
> I got some clear on mine.
> ...


Damn Chris, that's a sick color. What is it?

Nevermind, I read back a few pages. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 25 2010, 11:40 AM~17599133
> *Looks sick dropped!!
> 
> I got some clear on mine.
> ...


Nice work bro... I like that paint rack in the background.... :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas  

& thanks for helping me carry that paint rack cousin :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 25 2010, 12:10 PM~17599349
> *Thanks fellas
> 
> & thanks for helping me carry that paint rack cousin  :biggrin:
> *


Yup.... Even if it wasnt free we'd still be draggin that fucker out the store... Too bad they didnt have any kits for free


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 25 2010, 12:11 PM~17599351
> *Yup.... Even if it wasnt free we'd still be draggin that fucker out the store... Too bad they didnt have any kits for free
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Hell yeah :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 25 2010, 06:23 AM~17596388
> *:yes:  thats another one i cant wait to start!  i just need someone to make me some gasser decals
> *


as soon as i get me some ink for my printer ill hit u up. i got one of those testor's custom decal systems


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 25 2010, 03:19 PM~17599400
> *as soon as i get me some ink for my printer ill hit u up. i got one of those testor's custom decal systems
> *





thanks fellas :biggrin: 

and let me know , i have some decal paper, i dont know if its any good, its kinda old


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 25 2010, 02:40 PM~17599133
> *Looks sick dropped!!
> 
> I got some clear on mine.
> ...





i love this color bro!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 25 2010, 12:41 PM~17599609
> *i love this color bro!
> *


Thanks  

Well I'm done. I lost the rearview mirrors. So I call it done :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 25 2010, 02:44 PM~17600659
> *Thanks
> 
> Well I'm done. I lost the rearview mirrors. So I call it done  :biggrin:
> ...


Looks good Chris... Did you have fun?? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 25 2010, 05:44 PM~17600659
> *Thanks
> 
> Well I'm done. I lost the rearview mirrors. So I call it done  :biggrin:
> ...





looks sick......... wounder what it woulda looked like with black wheels?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 25 2010, 04:07 PM~17601364
> *looks sick......... wounder what it woulda looked like with black wheels?
> *


Like a rolling pumpkin :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I was tring to put work in today but Mason was sent home from school sick so the went to shit ! I did start on the chassie details !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 25 2010, 06:47 PM~17601190
> *Looks good Chris... Did you have fun?? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 25 2010, 03:47 PM~17601190
> *Looks good Chris... Did you have fun?? :biggrin:
> *


Yup! 2 day build. Now time for some more fun :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Got it cleared.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good grim


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 25 2010, 07:26 PM~17603553
> *looks good grim
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks fellas. The paint looks better than I thought it would.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 25 2010, 07:26 PM~17603553
> *looks good grim
> *


Hell yeah!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Wagon looks really nice James...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 25 2010, 04:07 PM~17601364
> *looks sick......... wounder what it woulda looked like with black wheels?
> *


or chrome with an orange lip?!

everyone is lookin good! if im gonna do this shit... i better get on it! :uh:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

well had to change my kit on ya fellas. the chassis was warped on the firebird so i said fuck it...on to the next one :0 

this is wut i started workin on bout an hour ago









not much progress. just painted the back seat and center console testor's flat light tan. plan on really hittin it hard tmw and gettin it done within the next couple days :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

nice bro, evryones builds looking good. will get bak on mine soon


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 24 2010, 07:59 PM~17590184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that firebird is pretty cool !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

yes thats nice !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

this is cool also !!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

great looking color !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 25 2010, 10:25 PM~17606127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. It's a mix I didn't think it was gonna work. It just came out good :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 26 2010, 12:25 AM~17606127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2. def gets ur attention


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 25 2010, 10:23 PM~17606111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 26 2010, 01:21 AM~17606089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

DONE!! I had SERIOUS fitment issues with this one, and a few fuck ups by me.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The Wagon came out nice bro...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks J. Now onto another one. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

The wagon came out cool man. Nice work


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

been painting all morning so later on tonight i will post pics of my 59!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

here is a some pix of the 63 buick..this is my fist time at patterns so i really dont know what the hell im doing..lol.. :biggrin: but i think it turn'd out kool. let me know what ya all think. good or bad!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok since the new 62 is out and i t comes with a drag pack opitions i went aheaded and used that kit for my 64 instead of the nova ! I'll get pic's posted up tommrow !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 26 2010, 12:03 PM~17609465
> *DONE!!  I had SERIOUS fitment issues with this one, and a few fuck ups by me.
> 
> 
> ...





this shit looks real with the way you took the pics :biggrin: real nice work bro!


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by base905_@May 19 2010, 09:43 AM~17539672
> *im in with my 59 impala hardtop!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i followed the rules and built this 59 box stock! nothing added no bmf, nothing is lowered its 100% stock!

DONE!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by base905_@May 26 2010, 07:59 PM~17614359
> *i followed the rules and built this 59 box stock! nothing added no bmf, nothing is lowered its 100% stock!
> 
> DONE!!!!
> ...



Way to go it looks like shit NICE JOB !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :wow:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by base905_@May 26 2010, 07:59 PM~17614359
> *i followed the rules and built this 59 box stock! nothing added no bmf, nothing is lowered its 100% stock!
> 
> DONE!!!!
> ...


damn bro thats nice!


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks homies :420: :420:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 25 2010, 09:52 AM~17598188
> *done! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



No offense fellas but this is the one to beat so far in my book... :happysad: I know, it's still early in the game!!! :biggrin: Lotta good work goin' on players!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 26 2010, 11:04 PM~17616613
> *No offense fellas but this is the one to beat so far in my book... :happysad: I know, it's still early in the game!!! :biggrin: Lotta good work goin' on players!!!
> *


I got something comin ! Its been painted brown and i am going to call it *SHIT GETTER !*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 27 2010, 12:40 AM~17618610
> *I  got  something  comin  !  Its  been  painted  brown  and  i  am  going  to  call it  SHIT  GETTER  !
> *


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 27 2010, 12:40 AM~17618610
> *I  got  something  comin  !  Its  been  painted  brown  and  i  am  going  to  call it  SHIT  GETTER  !
> *


 :happysad: PICS


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 27 2010, 12:04 AM~17616613
> *No offense fellas but this is the one to beat so far in my book... :happysad: I know, it's still early in the game!!! :biggrin: Lotta good work goin' on players!!!
> *





thanks jimbo, but everyone is doin a great job, not one is better then the other in my eye  
it was good to see everyone come together and build at the same time, and thats whats fun for me man


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 27 2010, 06:13 AM~17619388
> *thanks jimbo, but everyone is doin a great job, not one is better then the other in my eye
> it was good to see everyone come together and build at the same time, and thats whats fun for me man
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Putting down the finishing items on my box parts only build SHIT GETTER !


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 27 2010, 08:55 PM~17628016
> *Putting  down  the  finishing  items  on  my  box  parts  only  build  SHIT  GETTER  !
> 
> 
> ...


That's some nice, "SHIT". there, MINI. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

the cutty in the back :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 27 2010, 11:55 PM~17628016
> *Putting  down  the  finishing  items  on  my  box  parts  only  build  SHIT  GETTER  !
> 
> 
> ...





that looks real good dave! 

i wish that kit came with some better decals tho!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 27 2010, 04:13 AM~17619388
> *thanks jimbo, but everyone is doin a great job, not one is better then the other in my eye
> it was good to see everyone come together and build at the same time, and thats whats fun for me man
> *



I hear ya' brotha'! :h5: Just a sweet build IMO. looks CHUNKY!!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 27 2010, 08:55 PM~17628016
> *Putting  down  the  finishing  items  on  my  box  parts  only  build  SHIT  GETTER  !
> 
> 
> ...



Dam another clean one!!! Old school runner! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i changed my entry to a 4 runner will have pics up later


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@May 28 2010, 11:15 AM~17632536
> *i changed my entry to a 4 runner will have pics up later
> *




nooooooooooo don't do a box stock build on a four runner! Lay that thing in the dirt.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 28 2010, 01:49 PM~17632840
> *nooooooooooo don't do a box stock build on a four runner! Lay that thing in the dirt.
> *




the only way hes gonna lay anything in the dirt is if he drops it and it falls in the dirt :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 28 2010, 03:03 PM~17633447
> *the only way hes gonna lay anything in the dirt is if he drops it and it falls in the dirt :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK HERE ARE MY FINISH BOX PARTS ONLY BUILD ! 










































I tried to add some burn out detail LOL !










This was hard to do with out adding custom made items and details LOL! 

But it was a fun build and i enjoyed it .


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Damn, I'm glad there's no winners in this one. These are all lookin badass.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 28 2010, 11:56 AM~17633939
> *OK  HERE    ARE  MY  FINISH  BOX  PARTS  ONLY    BUILD !
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking build bro :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@May 28 2010, 03:15 PM~17634992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


isnt this a land rover or a runner?! or is it some model only from over seas never released in the states?! 
BTW everyone is lookin good on this build off! i started workin on a 70 road runner tonight 2 jump in!  ill get pics up of what i got later!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

looks real good mini!!!! got the rite look!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

All of the builds are lookin' good fellas !


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

well i kinda feel mentally handicapped seeing all these finished builds and me not even bein half done with mine :uh: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

got the door panels painted and started to detail them a bit. still got a lil bit more til theyre done. used a brown sharpie for the detail chores. cool cuz it kinda looks like real woodgrain :biggrin: 


















thought id try somethin a lil different to bring a lil more interest to the seats so i took a thin black sharpie and ran it thru the creases of the seats. dunno if it looks right tho :dunno: 









i know i missed a few lil spots but its all good cuz im gonna go back touch em up


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Wont b postin for a bit on mine cuz its gonna have to b stripped :uh:, clear got F'd up so i have no choice. I WILL finish though :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 31 2010, 12:51 AM~17651037
> *Wont b postin for a bit on mine cuz its gonna have to b stripped  :uh:, clear got F'd up so i have no choice. I WILL finish though  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i feel ya bro...the pattern i did on the roof of my 62 buick i taped the roof off to paint the body an when i was takin the tape off an my sweet patten paint on the roof peeled with the tape. so ya im in the same boat as you!  but ill get r done ....


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

That sucks bro, it looked good too


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 31 2010, 01:00 PM~17653994
> *That sucks bro, it looked good too
> *


thankx man an that was my first time doing a pattern. :biggrin: i was happier than shit the way it came out too!! now the roof will just be white...lol.. :roflmao: i will do some more in the futre for sure...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 31 2010, 10:38 AM~17653776
> *i feel ya bro...the pattern i did on the roof of my 62 buick  i taped the  roof off to paint the body an when i was takin the tape off an my sweet patten paint on the roof peeled with the tape. so ya im in the same boat as you!   but ill get r done ....
> 
> 
> ...


  that fucking sucks bro


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm gonna join this one, Got a tamyia morris mini and it's gonna be silver with black hood stripes, and a black and white checkered board roof.

So far I have just primed it, fixed the broken cowel :angry: and glued the two engine halfs together.










































it's almost ready for the silver.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NOW I REMEMBER Y I STOPPED BUILDING THESE.  
































































































.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 31 2010, 06:37 PM~17657384
> *NOW I REMEMBER Y I STOPPED BUILDING THESE.
> 
> 
> ...


i dont get it it looks great


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

made progress today


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

ESOTERIC, THAT CHASSIS LOOK GOOD. 

THANKS ABOUT THE T-BIRD, JUST WASN'T FEELIN IT. MAYBE ON THE NEXT 1.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 31 2010, 09:37 PM~17657384
> *NOW I REMEMBER Y I STOPPED BUILDING THESE.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. They have alot of subassemblies and decals that make them a pain.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 31 2010, 07:12 PM~17657691
> *ESOTERIC, THAT CHASSIS LOOK GOOD.
> 
> THANKS ABOUT THE T-BIRD, JUST WASN'T FEELIN IT. MAYBE ON THE NEXT 1.
> *


  

i get what youre saying


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

well im close on mine! ill get some pics up here soon, i got the body dryin right now! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 31 2010, 10:24 PM~17657849
> *well im close on mine! ill get some pics up here soon, i got the body dryin right now!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

interior time :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

heres what i got goin now, all box stock built 1970 roadrunner. i was gonna paint it the stock orange but wasnt feelin it, low on paint and i found some green to gold chameloen, so what the hell?! i sprayed away! paint came out good, but as i sit back and look..... its not the paint for a hot rod.... but here goes!








































tryin to get the color flop, but lighting in my basement sucks for pics! ill try outside shots later, if i can get home from work in time! :uh:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

update on the 62 buick. need new blades so i can do the bmf/ clear an put it all together an call it done.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

interior is done


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 2 2010, 07:57 PM~17678501
> *looks good bro!
> *


X2! Real good!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks
heres a small update


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

[/quote]
nice detail... :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

the body is ready to be sanded and primed i still have to shave the rear bumper


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THATS NICE. LOVE THE DETAIL WORK.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 3 2010, 05:13 PM~17686860
> *THATS NICE. LOVE THE DETAIL WORK.
> *






X-2 cant wait to see this come together


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 2 2010, 06:48 PM~17677370
> *interior is done
> 
> 
> ...





you usein felt for carpet?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 3 2010, 02:16 PM~17686882
> *you usein felt for carpet?
> *


it looks like jeweler box carpet but not sure it came with the car


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

primer time :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

heres where im at for now, ready for decals and clear, slap the rest together and its done! been crazy busy at work lately! :uh: jeff, im workin on gettin ur cars out bro!  
















































finally got a shot of the color flop! u can kinda see it in the wheels in the 1st pics too


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

looking good hock !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 5 2010, 01:41 AM~17701381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

foild the candy green 62 buick yesterday... cleared today finish the build tomarrow.. finished pics tomarrow!! :biggrin: an y in the hell does there allways have to be atleat a single dirt spect that just fallsout of nowhere that needs to be sanded out on every paint job...lol....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

bUILDS ARE LOOKIN HELLA GOOD FELLAS !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

ready for clear


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 6 2010, 09:06 PM~17712689
> *ready for clear
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

got it dont 62 buick box stock...whatcha think??
























































all comments welcome good an bad!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That Buick is beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 7 2010, 01:39 PM~17717299
> *That Buick is beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


thanks trend...buti just noticed something looking at the pics..i have to take it back apart :0 i forgot to paint the floor where the tranny is... it oops!! :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 7 2010, 12:06 AM~17712689
> *ready for clear
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: i like the detail on the door lines an shit! looks real good bro!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 7 2010, 11:33 AM~17717229
> *got it dont 62 buick box stock...whatcha think??
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I LIKE THAT GREEN


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 7 2010, 08:39 PM~17720960
> *:0 I LIKE THAT GREEN
> *


thankx man....all testors raddle can..candy green over gold. high gloss testers clear.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 7 2010, 07:02 PM~17721232
> *thankx man....all testors raddle can..candy green over gold. high gloss testers clear.
> *


THAT TRANSPARENT GREEN IN THE SHORT CAN??


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 7 2010, 07:04 PM~17721256
> *THAT TRANSPARENT GREEN IN THE SHORT CAN??
> *


yeah, and that the first time ive ever seen that shit turn out good. ive never had luck with those cans unless i decanted


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 7 2010, 07:06 PM~17721280
> *yeah, and that the first time ive ever seen that shit turn out good. ive never had luck with those cans unless i decanted
> *


ME EITHER, I TRYED THE CANDY RED, IT SPIT OUT PAINT, IT DIDNT SPARY NORMALLY :happysad:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin good guys! i tried puttin on my decals b4 clear and i ripped 1 of em, so i wont b usin the body decals!  so ill prolly clear tommorow and be pretty much done hopefully?! :uh:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i ripped one on the porsche too had to paint that shit on


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 7 2010, 09:04 PM~17721256
> *THAT TRANSPARENT GREEN IN THE SHORT CAN??
> *


yeah. try putting the can in a cup of hot water for a bit before you spay it.5-10 min... i think it thins out the paint or something ...all i know is that is works whatever it does..an as far as th paint spittin out. spray like 5 inch's before your models an dont stop till you passed it. if you stop in the middles or start right on the car it spits out...but if you keep it going in one sweep from front to back most of the time it wont spit...but yeah sometimes it does..spit happends...lol...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

needs more clear before i do the black trim


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

WILL BE FINISH LATER TODAY


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

well, i was pullin tape off to get ready 2 clear, and the tape pulled some of the paint up, anyone ever tried to color match chameleon?! :uh: its just across the top of the door......think if i tape the lower portion from over spray i could re-spray the spot? i originally laid 4 coats to get the color depth!?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 9 2010, 06:20 PM~17741942
> *well, i was pullin tape off to get ready 2 clear, and the tape pulled some of the paint up, anyone ever tried to color match chameleon?!  :uh: its just across the top of the door......think if i tape the lower portion from over spray i could re-spray the spot? i originally laid 4 coats to get the color depth!?
> *


its hard but it can be done


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 9 2010, 06:23 PM~17741982
> *its hard but it can be done
> *


sound like im on the right track though?! im tryin to avoid a paint line more than anything here, cuzz i cant sand on the paint any u know?!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 9 2010, 06:28 PM~17742040
> *sound like im on the right track though?! im tryin to avoid a paint line more than anything here, cuzz i cant sand on the paint any u know?!
> *


when i did it i didnt mask i sprayed lightly till it looked like a match then sprayed the whole body


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

FINITO


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey guys, I haven't been posting much, but I have been workin away on my Mini, so I'll get update pics tonight.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

all done


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

porsche looks real good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Here's a update on my mini:

Ok, I KNOW the decal isnt box stock, but do I really care, no, I like it.


















































It's gonna be the silver and the cleared with the wet look clear:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 7 2010, 11:33 AM~17717229
> *got it dont 62 buick box stock...whatcha think??
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: fucking nice.....


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Jun 10 2010, 06:01 PM~17752293
> *Here's a update on my mini:
> 
> It's gonna be the silver and the cleared with the wet look clear:
> ...


IMO that wet look clear sux... If you never used it test it ... By wet look they mean beaded water wet... At least that us what happened to mine. Maybe i did something wrong, but test it 1st


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know, I have used it beforeand llike it, so I'm gonna run with it, I have heard there is alot of conversey over it being good or not.

UPDATE!

Not much, but I got it painted, yes the paint looks outta scale, do I care, nope, I like it, and that's all I got done, gotta get some of the dust out, then one more coat, and then clear


































Thanks for lookin.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 10 2010, 09:23 PM~17753433
> *:wow:  fucking nice.....
> *


thanks rev...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ok my towel is in! im done with this one finally! :uh: 1970 Plymouth Roadrunner black undies and guts, green to gold(more like orange) chameleon paint, wheels painted 2 match
























































































































im already over this one! not really a fan to begin with but i jumped in to keep buildin!! just glad its done and on to the next one! anyone interested in buyin it? it just dont fit in with the trucks and imports! LOL


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 13 2010, 06:42 PM~17775833
> *ok my towel is in! im done with this one finally!  :uh: 1970 Plymouth Roadrunner black undies and guts, green to gold(more like orange) chameleon paint, wheels painted 2 match
> 
> 
> ...


sure it dont. its alot bigger than them :biggrin: looks good tho homie


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

LOL it looks like it huh?! its a 1/24 too!! the trucks r all 1/20! LOL


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 13 2010, 07:02 PM~17775948
> *LOL it looks like it huh?! its a 1/24 too!! the trucks r all 1/20! LOL
> *


no shit? that roadrunner def looks alot bigger than them trucks. think u mightve built an 1/18th scale and didnt realize it :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jun 13 2010, 06:23 PM~17776458
> *no shit? that roadrunner def looks alot bigger than them trucks. think u mightve built an 1/18th scale and didnt realize it  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


lol nah its a 1/24 :biggrin:


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

I got it done, box stock except for the roof decal and the lisence plates.

All clean:

























































I know it don't have the turn signals, but I lost one, and didn't care for em anyways.

Dirty:









































































thanks for lookin guys.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 10 2010, 05:29 PM~17750873
> *all done
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS NICE.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Jun 17 2010, 01:04 PM~17816397
> *I got it done, box stock except for the roof decal and the lisence plates.
> 
> All clean:
> ...


LOL...looks like dad got his car out of the shop, and his drunk teenage kits went rally muddin!! :biggrin: i like the dirty look!!

ESETORIC....yellow porshe came out factory clean too!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 17 2010, 10:48 PM~17819554
> *LOL...looks like dad got his car out of the shop, and his drunk teenage kits went rally muddin!!  :biggrin:  i like the dirty look!!
> 
> ESETORIC....yellow porshe came out factory clean too!!
> *




x-2 :biggrin: 

and hock your whip looks real good too bro! 

i think we need to do more of these ''FOR FUN'' build offs, it seams to get alot of us building at the same time


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 17 2010, 09:53 PM~17819594
> *x-2 :biggrin:
> 
> and hock your whip looks real good too bro!
> ...


 WHEN DO WE FIND OUT WHO WINS THE $10,000.00 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I WISH.... NA BUT I AGREE WITH DROPPED! NOT ONLY AT THE SAME TIME BUT EVEN JUST TO GET SOME OF US BUILDING PERIOD!!


----------

